

Mapping company ESRI acquires GeoIQ - glennon
http://blog.geoiq.com/2012/07/10/building-from-the-inside/

======
glennon
There's an interesting commentary about the acquisition by James Fee.
[http://spatiallyadjusted.com/2012/07/10/esri-eliminates-
geoi...](http://spatiallyadjusted.com/2012/07/10/esri-eliminates-geoiq/) He
argues that, "...there is one company in that (geospatial govt contractor)
space and it is Esri. Either you work with them or you don’t work at all."

